# Maybe he just found a nicer garden



## Carlota (Sep 26, 2009)

I rescued Turbo while living in Spain - he was a tiny flea-ridden thing at the time.

















He grew to be a handsome boy though and moved with us to France a year and a half ago.

Saddly, one day in April this year he failed to come home after a night on the town. 

A few months down the line and after countless evenings spent searching and poster-sticking we're beginning to accept that he'll never come home. I like to think though that rather than going over the rainbow bridge he just found another loving "subject" with a nicer garden :wink: 

Where ever he is, he's still sorely missed.


----------



## tori (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Carlota

Turbo was such a gorgeous puss. I know the situation with the stray cats here in Spain and Turbo was one lucky cat to have been rescued by you.

In my opinion Spanish rescue cats seem to have strong personalities and can look after themselves, Spain is a harsh enviroment for them and I think they soon learn to get street wise. Maybe Turbo went for a wander and I pray he will come back to you.
I feel for you in that not knowing where they went is awful. I had a cat called Ziggy who was a Spanish cat and one day he just left for no reason.

By the way how does France compare to Spain? Spain is in a bad recession at the moment and I think many British people have left to go back home (I know of a few who have gone to France) There is no work here, the building industry has been seriously affected and the tourism has been hit by the poor pound euro exchange rate.

Take care and remember you did the best you could for Turbo


----------



## Carlota (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Tori,

Thanks for your kind words - I hope Ziggy is safe'n'sound somewhere too! At the end of the day, as you say, we just have to remind ourselves that we did the best we could for them whilst they honoured us with their presence! 

I've just got a 3-month old tuxedo kitten (Mitsuko, aka "Mitsy" - I introduced her in another thread). My dog (and the two-legged members of the household) thought it was time for another feline family member. Mitsy wasn't a rescue - someone at work had a litter of kittens that she was giving away to good homes and I managed to get the last one!

As for how it compares to Spain here... well, it's a **** of a lot cooler (which my 9 year old Collie is happy about - I got her from a rescue Shelter in Spain too) and I think less hard-hit by the recession (I moved specifically for the job though so I didn't actually have to look for work out here). I thought I'd miss living by the sea but the lakes and mountains are beautiful so hopefully I'll stay put for a while! And here's hoping that Mitsy stays put too!!!


----------



## irishdanza08 (Aug 30, 2009)

i hope Turbo is safe'n'sound with someone as caring as you  i have never had a cat leave like that but it must be horrible when they do...i lost my cat 2 years ago to old age(he was 21) and we knew it was time to go because i came home from school one day and opened the door wich set him off having fits that would have a week period in between and then i came home one day and he had been euthanized..very traumatic experience


----------



## Carlota (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Irishdanza

Sounds like your cat had 21 blissful years with loving carers - doesn't get much better than that.
I hope I can do as well with Mitsy as you did with your kitty :wink:


----------



## irishdanza08 (Aug 30, 2009)

i hope you two have a good long life and may it bring a lot of surprises in between....good surprises i mean


----------

